# Pseudomantis female, unknown species, please help identify



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

I found her on Friday night on a bush in someone's front yard. I had gone for a rollerblade around my neighbourhood and I was on the lookout for mantids. Well, I gave up after a while but something made me check that bush out. Sure enough, there she was, right in front of where I stopped. She was quite plump and she produced an ooth around midnight of Saturday.  

Here are the photographs:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/sple...p%207%206%2007/

I'll upload 3 videos of her making the ooth tomorrow.

I can't find pictures or descriptions of any Pseudomantis sp. except albofimbriata, so could someone please help me identify her?

Many thanks,

Stefan.


----------



## Christian (Jun 11, 2007)

It's difficult from the photo. And I doubt you will be allowed to send me the dead specimen for ID.

Regards,

Christian


----------

